# Portable AC not cold



## 20seca3 (Aug 15, 2014)

A neighbor has a Portable AC that I'm offering to fix for free.

Unit brand: Delonghi 
Model: PAC A14oe

Condenser works but only after a few buttons are clicked. I checked the capacitor and its only 1 over 60 microfarad so that should be supplying pwr fine.
Blower works but only room air.
Coils are clean same with filter.

Is it possible that the compressor is leaking and may need to be charged after leak is located?


----------



## gigsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

*ya its possible of compressor is leaking*

i think you have to contact any good technician.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah I would contact a tech or if you know that the motors and compressor are all working right the system is probably out of refrigerant which means you should just replace it


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Boss if the compressor is coming on that is good. Portable AC have a couple seconds that passes before the compressor and the condenser fan turn come on. If your Portable AC is working but not cold its likely that it is low on Refrigerant. 

I would bet money it is low on refrigerant, probably based on flash gas over years of usage. search for a leak if possible, but probably won't be any just low on refrigerant but if there is a leak then u know the problem still going to have to charge system


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

*Portable AC fix*

Boss if the compressor is coming on that is good. Portable AC have a couple seconds that passes before the compressor and the condenser fan turn come on. If your Portable AC is working but not cold its likely that it is low on Refrigerant. 

I would bet money it is low on refrigerant, probably based on flash gas over years of usage. search for a leak if possible, but probably won't be any just low on refrigerant but if there is a leak then u know the problem still going to have to charge system


----------

